# Help in Romans



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 11, 2009)

I am trying to work through Romans 2 but am pretty stuck. Could anyone help with some comments on the text?


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you tried commentaries by Calvin, Matthew Henry or Robert Haldane?
Or perhaps, John Murray or C. Hodge?


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 12, 2009)

I hope these attachments work.


----------



## KMK (Jun 12, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I am trying to work through Romans 2 but am pretty stuck. Could anyone help with some comments on the text?



Can you be more specific?


----------

